
What properties must an enterprise smart contract language have? - block_chain_
https://blockchain.works-hub.com/learn/what-properties-must-an-enterprise-smart-contract-language-have-28f40
======
vladdesh32
2 that come to mind 1) contract-oriented primitives 2) proper encryption
between 'public' chain and private data stores

